# IRAN | High Speed Rail



## Trainman Dave (Mar 30, 2007)

^^ 
Please translate.


----------



## eusebius (Jan 5, 2004)

Bitte schön:

Unacceptable says Merkel

German aid to a nation whose president wants Israel to be wiped off the earth is out of the question. 

(explanation of what the project is about)

The maglev (Magnetbahn) is considered a tough to market hi tech product from Germany. (more) According to China's staterun media, extension of the Shanghai track is no longer a priority after local protests. The disputed track from Munich's city centre to the airport struggles to even reach the stage of development.


----------



## Trainman Dave (Mar 30, 2007)

Thank you!


----------



## FM 2258 (Jan 24, 2004)

480 miles? Wouldn't it be cheaper for Iran Air to buy more planes and transport people that way?


----------



## eusebius (Jan 5, 2004)

The USA have yet to target a train. The US Airforce did already shoot down an Iranian passenger plane. That's a fact that hardly ever shows up. And worthy of reminding each time. School children in the USA ought to recite each morning. We shot down a passenger plane.


----------



## palindrome (Nov 25, 2004)

USA not target train because Iran have no trains that leave the country! Aeroplanes is vital to iran cargo. But not trains are vital! Same way in sarajevo trains carry cargo but not aeroplanes! :bash:


----------



## forrestcat (Apr 21, 2006)

eusebius said:


> The USA have yet to target a train. The US Airforce did already shoot down an Iranian passenger plane. That's a fact that hardly ever shows up. And worthy of reminding each time. School children in the USA ought to recite each morning. We shot down a passenger plane.


OMG this is really true!!!!
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iran_Air_Flight_655

I dun think domestic flights in Iran pass over the sea so close to the US Navy though.


----------



## pflo777 (Feb 27, 2003)

^^ ^^ ^^ ^^ ^^ 

used in the right way, such a transrapid can be a usefull weapon of mass destruction-----of course it depends on how much people sit in there and how fast it goes


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

FM 2258 said:


> 480 miles? Wouldn't it be cheaper for Iran Air to buy more planes and transport people that way?


U.S sanction prevents Iran from purchasing parts and planes that are made in the US.


----------



## shugs (Oct 25, 2005)

*Maglev project with Germany on track*
Wed, 25 Jul 2007 12:52:04 

Iran and Germany have signed a memorandum of understanding to conduct feasibility studies for launching Tehran-Mashhad high-speed train.

Iran's Deputy Transport Minister for Economic Affairs Hamid Behbahani said that in a visit by an Iranian delegation to Germany, they held talks with German Schlegel engineering firm on how to begin work for launching the magnetic levitation system (aaglev), Fars reported.

Behbahani noted that during the visit to Germany, the Iranian delegation gained valuable information about Schlegel Company and its capacities.

Explaining that the magnetic train stays one centimeter above the rail, he pointed out that the train generates electricity itself and therefore there is no need for electricity transmission via cables.

"Schlegel's maglev trains can reach the speed of 500 km within the first three kilometers, while other similar trains have to run at least 30 to 50 kilometers to reach a maximum speed of 300 km," he added

http://www.presstv.ir/detail.aspx?id=17389&sectionid=351020102.


----------



## asif iqbal (Sep 3, 2006)

Maglev is very expensive and even the Shanghai-Pudong Maglev will never break even and thats in the world 3rd largest economy

I think its a waste of money why not make railways throughout the country and improve service and transport rather than make one single line for so much expensive cost, this is not practical, if anyone talked about a Maglev in UK they would be thrown out of the country


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

good news for iran. shanghai---hangzhou maglev is going to built too!


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

asif iqbal said:


> Maglev is very expensive and even the Shanghai-Pudong Maglev will never break even and thats in the world 3rd largest economy
> 
> I think its a waste of money why not make railways throughout the country and improve service and transport rather than make one single line for so much expensive cost, this is not practical, if anyone talked about a Maglev in UK they would be thrown out of the country


Remember the time when the same was said when the first railroad was built in the UK? Noone thought it would be good...


----------



## asif iqbal (Sep 3, 2006)

oliver999 said:


> good news for iran. shanghai---hangzhou maglev is going to built too!


actully thats been canceled due to fears of bad health risk caused by the maglev track


----------



## asif iqbal (Sep 3, 2006)

RawLee said:


> Remember the time when the same was said when the first railroad was built in the UK? Noone thought it would be good...


great comparison mate! Maglev technology has been around for years, Japan and German are only ones to make them yet they have never made a track for themselves because the of high cost and practicality issues 

now if Germany and Japan two economic giants dont make a Maglev who are pioneers of this very technology doesnt that tell you something

that money can be invested and spent in much better ways like mono-rail and subways


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

asif iqbal said:


> actully thats been canceled due to fears of bad health risk caused by the maglev track


yesterday's newspaper, shanghai--hangzhou maglev project is reopen!


----------



## pflo777 (Feb 27, 2003)

oliver999 said:


> yesterday's newspaper, shanghai--hangzhou maglev project is reopen!


could you post a link to the newspaper article`?

So will they use the Chinese maglev technology then, I guess?


----------



## Papagei (Feb 24, 2009)

*Iran signs final Maglev contract for Tehran-Mashhad?*

Found that on the international maglev board:



Magic Carpet said:


> *Iran signs final High-Speed contract for Tehran-Mashhad*
> 
> _Fars News Agency, 27 May 2009_:
> "The final contract for the construction of Tehran-Mashhad high speed railway was signed between the governor-general of Khorasan province and the German investor, in the presence of Iranian Transport Minister Hamid Behbahani.
> ...


Again it is only an iranian news agency writing about it but the information fits into what has been discussed two years ago. 

Link to original iranian news: http://www.farsnews.com/newstext.php?nn=8803060520

Link to IMB: http://magnetbahnforum.de/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=4834

Can someone read persian?

Since the terrain is rough in the projected area, Transrapid is a good choice because it is better suited for difficult terrain than any other high speed system. According to german studies Transrapid is cheaper to construct than conventional high speed rail when it comes to mountainious terrain.


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

^^

*Contract of Tehran-Mashhad high speed train has been finalized*

Fars News Agency: The final contract of the Tehran-Mashhad high speed train has been signed between the head of province of Razavi Khorasan and the German investors.

The final contract has been signed between the German investors and the head of Khorasan Razavi province Hamid Behbahani.

The minister of transport has said that the method of construction they will be using is "BOT". (Something I don't know about)

The cost for the project is estimated 10,000,000,000 to 12,000,000,000 Euros.

He also stated that the train journey must include the IKIA airport near Tehran for the ease of travellers. There are 9 more railway projects for Iran: 8 circuits are ready for investment.


I didn't translate the whole article, but all the important areas are covered. Hope that helps.


----------



## Papagei (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanx for translating Shapoor! 

Is there any information in Iran on which technology will be used, maglev or rail?


----------



## Dase (Sep 6, 2009)

The ICE 3 is not a Velaro, even though it looks similar. They don't have constant problems but regular ones in strong cold and heat, which is because of the set up DB has choosen. The Velaro in Spain and Russia is pretty reliable compared to that.


----------



## Silver Swordsman (Nov 8, 2011)

MarcVD said:


> Regarding track, I do not believe that ballasted is simpler. To build, maybe.
> But remember that in those countries, one big problem is the ballast pollution
> by sand. So even if more complicated ot costly, ballastless might be a better
> option... What has been the choice in Saudi Arabia ?


Ballasted track is easier to install, but is a pain to maintain: I read somewhere that the older Japanese HSR lines required nearly 5,000 people to maintain the tracks every night, since the ballast allowed the track geometry to deform. Aside from higher upfront costs (and being unable to change the route by even the slightest after construction), ballastless track is the way to go for high speed rail.


----------



## hans280 (Jun 13, 2008)

MarcVD said:


> Why is it then, that ICE sets constantly have problems on the Paris Est-
> Strasburg-Germany lines, and regularly need to be replaced 'on the spot'
> by french TGV sets ?
> 
> ...


Yes, but the point is: the Velaro design to be used for Eurostar is new generation, not currently in use anywhere (not even in Germany). It's true that the older version of Velaro (known in Germany as ICE-3) has had a lot of trouble on LGV-Est, but Siemens must have convinced everybody that they now master those problems: Deutsche Bahn also bought the new design for its routes between Germany and France - predictably associated by howls of indignation from the French side of the border. :lol: 

I think that this has more to do with Eurostar's ambition to start operating direct trains between London and Cologne/Frankfurt. That's probably easier to do with a train set developed by the Germans with the intent of using it on the Belgo-French network.


----------



## MarcVD (Dec 1, 2008)

hans280 said:


> the Velaro design to be used for Eurostar is new generation, not currently in use anywhere (not even in Germany).


China & Russia ?


----------



## hans280 (Jun 13, 2008)

MarcVD said:


> China & Russia ?


No, China and Russia (and Spain before that) were essentially modified versions of the German ICE-3. (Non-trivial modifications in the case of Sp and Ru, as they have a broader gauge width.) I seem to remember that the word "Velaro" was dreamt up for the Spanish model - it is I think a hispanic acronym. 

The new version of the train is called Velaro D. It was first delivered to Deutsche Bahn last year but not yet - as far as I know - used commercially. You can read the story here: http://www.siemens.com/press/pool/d...-d/fachartikel_zev-rail_siemens_velaro_en.pdf.


----------



## Dase (Sep 6, 2009)

hans280 said:


> No, China and Russia (and Spain before that) were essentially modified versions of the German ICE-3. (Non-trivial modifications in the case of Sp and Ru, as they have a broader gauge width.) I seem to remember that the word "Velaro" was dreamt up for the Spanish model - it is I think a hispanic acronym.


Not entirely true. The ICE 3 BR 403/BR406 has been built by Siemens and Bombardier together with a few smaller suppliers, while the Velaro which is in use in Spain and Russia is a Siemens-only product. So, while the exteriors are pretty similar, a lot has been changed on the inside including the new platform which allows the modifcations which are made for different customers. This would have not been possible with the ICE 3 / DB BR403/406.


----------



## Silver Swordsman (Nov 8, 2011)

Seems like this thread turned into a Siemens vs. Alstom argument instead of talking about Iraq's high speed rail ventures. 

I will literally roll on the floor and laugh hysterically if Iraq manages to get its show going before America does.


----------



## makita09 (Sep 8, 2009)

^^ I laugh every time I read the thread title "United States High Speed Rail"


----------



## hmmwv (Jul 19, 2006)

Iraq can't beat the US because we have Acela, regardless how shitty it is compare to other HSR systems in the world, it's still a HSR.


----------



## sekelsenmat (May 20, 2008)

hans280 said:


> No, China and Russia (and Spain before that) were essentially modified versions of the German ICE-3. (Non-trivial modifications in the case of Sp and Ru, as they have a broader gauge width.) I seem to remember that the word "Velaro" was dreamt up for the Spanish model - it is I think a hispanic acronym.


You got something wrong here: The spanish high speed lines are all international gauge. I think that only russia runs high speed rail in a gauge different from the international.


----------



## badgir (Feb 17, 2009)

Updates februrary 2013:

_Tehran - Mashhad_
electrification work is in progress

_Tehran - Qom - Esfahan_
Qom-Esfahan construction has been mostly finished. The whole line is visible on Google or Bing satellite images. The track is entirely signed on openstreetmaps.
Track ends in the outskirts of Esfahan (east of Esfahan Airbase). Final section into Isfahan has yet to be built (should reach Kaveh Terminal and railway station). The Tehran-Qom section has been completed about 10 years ago.

_Qazvin - Rasht - Astara_
Progress of Qazvin - Rasht is visible on satellite maps and openstreetmap.

_Arak - Kermanshah - Khosravi_
Arak-Malayer is operating. Construction work to Kermanshah is mostly finished and visible on satellite maps and openstreetmap

_Chabahar - Zahedan - Mashhad_
no news available

_Gorgan - Bojnourd - Mashhad_
no news available

_Tehran - Hamadan - Sanandaj_
Construction work east and west of Hamedan is visible on satellite maps and openstreetmap

_Sari - Rasht_
no news available

Short line of 16 km between Khorramshahr and Shalamcheh (Iraqi border to Basra) has been opened. Connection to Basra on Iraqi side has yet to be completed, including a new railway bridge over Shatt Al Arab in Basra.

Progress of Khaf-Herat (Afghanistan) line is  visible on satellite maps and openstreetmap up to near of the border Iran/Afghanistan


----------



## svt11 (May 13, 2009)

Is this line Tehran - Mashad being constructed for HSR or just electrificated?


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)

^^ only electrification
The only real HSR line under construction in Iran is Tehran-Isfahan


----------



## ccdk (Dec 12, 2014)

*Iran launches €2.4b high-speed rail project*

http://www.tehrantimes.com/economy-and-business/122147-iran-launches-24b-high-speed-rail-project-

TEHRAN – The construction of a high-speed railway, extending about 400 kilometers from Tehran to Isfahan, started on Wednesday.

Iranian President Hassan Rouhani officially launched the project during a visit to the city of Qom, which is located between Tehran and Isfahan.

The railway is projected to be built over the course of four years at a cost of €2.4 billion. Trains running on the Tehran-Isfahan railway can reach speeds of about 350 kilometers per hour. 

The project will save an estimated 550 billion rials (about $20 million) annually in fuel consumption.

Iran’s Bank of Industry and Mine will provide $1.8 billion of the total finance through China Export and Credit Insurance Corporation (SINOSURE). China Railway Engineering Corporation (CREC) will implement the project in cooperation with Iran’s Khatam al-Anbia Construction Headquarters.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Repost from Iran railways thread:



irani1378 said:


> From Soroush on Iranian forum:
> 
> 2.6 billion dollars allocated for Tehran-Isfahan High Speed Rail. Speed is estimated at up to 300km/h.
> 
> http://www.shafaf.ir/fa/news/306606/راه‌اندازی-قطار‌-سریع‌السیر-اصفهان-تهران


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)

An HSR300 proposal I just came up with for Tehran-West HSR Line








Total length 592 km
Sharing infrastructure from Tehran to Qom, so saves some costs there
Tehran-Arak: 1 h, down from 3h using Expway+FW, and down from 2h30 when Arak-Salafchegan-Qom FW opens
Tehran-Hamadan: 1h 25min, down from 3h 25min when using Freeway
Tehran-Kermanshah: 2h, down from 5h 45min using Expway+FW, compared to 1h 05min using plane


----------



## tjrgx (Oct 12, 2013)

*Xi-Rouhani talks: China to finance high-speed railway in Iran- Nikkei Asian Review*

http://asia.nikkei.com/Politics-Eco...s/China-to-finance-high-speed-railway-in-Iran

Xi-Rouhani talks: China to finance high-speed railway in Iran- Nikkei Asian Review

RIYADH -- Chinese President Xi Jinping and his Iranian counterpart, Hassan Rouhani, on Saturday agreed to a deal that calls on China to provide financial aid for the development of a high-speed railway in Iran.

The deal was among 17 agreements on economic and technological cooperation that the two leaders signed in Tehran.

Xi, who is currently touring the Middle East, became the first head of state to visit Iran since economic sanctions were lifted earlier this month as part of a nuclear nonproliferation agreement. He also met with Iranian Supreme Leader Ayatollah Ali Khamenei.

After the meeting, Rouhani said Tehran plans to significantly increase trade with China in the next 10 years to $600 billion from around $52 billion in 2014, according to the Iranian Foreign Ministry.

The planned railway is to connect Tehran and the northeastern city of Mashhad, Iran's second-largest city, along a route of about 900km. China is to undertake the project as part of Xi's "One Belt, One Road" initiative, meant to create a trade corridor between China and Europe. The agreements also confirm that the two countries will cooperate on the Chinese initiative.

During the meeting, Xi and Rouhani also discussed counterterrorism measures and increased tensions in the Middle East following the severing of diplomatic relations between Iran and Saudi Arabia. They agreed to strengthen their collective efforts to fight extremists.

Before Iran, Xi made stops in Saudi Arabia and Egypt. In a speech to the Arab League on Thursday, Xi unveiled a plan to spend $55 billion in the region. Of the total, $35 billion will take the form of loans, including $15 billion for industrialization and $20 billion as a fund for the United Arab Emirates and Qatar.










Source


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...-iranian-high-speed-projects.html?channel=523
> 
> *FS to support Iranian high-speed projects*
> Wednesday, April 13, 2016
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...s-high-speed-rail-consultant.html?channel=523
> 
> *Iran appoints high-speed rail consultant*
> Thursday, December 15, 2016
> ...


----------



## krisu99 (May 16, 2008)

Italferr will (and already does) provide consultancy for the high speed line. It seems that Chinese companies should complete the line which looks built to around 60%. The problem seems to be that Iranian actors have no clear idea on how to complete the line, and the Chinese are those who will build, but not plan the line.
In fact, at both ends of the current line, Qom and Isfahan, they have no clue where to build the stations.
Italferr provides a detailed analysis, suggesting for example not to remove the current central station in Qom to the desert ...


----------



## Da18be (Jul 17, 2012)

The Tehran–Qom–Isfahan High Speed Rail is under Construction?? When it Will finish?


----------



## tallmark (Oct 15, 2012)

Raggi01 said:


> Whats with the racism? Wasn't USA the country that bombed Iraq over "WMDS"?


wasn't iraq the country that built those WMDs, used them on the Iranians from 1985-88, then gassed its own Kurd civilians in 1988?? yeah, those WMD building iraqis were the target. perhaps you should stop using racism yourself: people are not bad NOR good because of their race, religion or nationality ^^


----------



## da_scotty (Nov 4, 2008)

Unless WMD is a new type of loco, let's keep politics out of this thread. 

Does anyone have more info/pictures/renders on the Iran HS lines and trains?


----------



## tallmark (Oct 15, 2012)

da_scotty said:


> Unless WMD is a new type of loco, let's keep politics out of this thread.
> 
> Does anyone have more info/pictures/renders on the Iran HS lines and trains?


Agreed. You should have also told the guy who first posted that "racist" political post, not just the rebuttal of it. But lets move on to the RR


----------



## danielwipf (Jan 18, 2011)

Da18be said:


> The Tehran–Qom–Isfahan High Speed Rail is under Construction?? When it Will finish?


Any information about that? Is there any progress or is the line still under construction?


----------

